# World Heritage List



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mine - seems quite more than I though :lol:

AFRICA
Kilimanjaro National Park, Tanzania (only flying over, but what a view!!!)

ASIA
Prambanan, Indonesia
Borobudur, Indonesia
Tropical Rainforest Heritage of Sumatra, Indonesia

SOUTH AMERICA
Iguazú National Park, Argentina

Iguaçu National Park, Brazil
Historic Town of Ouro Preto, Brazil
Sanctuary of Bom Jesus do Congonhas, Brazil
Atlantic Forest Southeast Reserves, Brazil

NORTH AMERICA
Statue of Liberty, USA

EUROPE
Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg, Austria

Kronborg Castle, Denmark

Fortress of Suomenlinna, Finland
Old Rauma, Finland
Struve Geodetic Arc, Scandinavia

Mont Saint Michel, France
Château and Park of Versailles, France
Vézelay Church and Hill, France
Roman Theatre and its Surroundings and the Triumphal Arch of Orange, France
Roman and Romanesque Monuments of Arles, France
Pont du Gard, France
Strasbourg–Grande Île, France
Paris, Banks of the Seine, France
Bourges Cathedral, France
Historic Centre of Avignon, France
Canal du Midi, France
Fortified City of Carcassonne, France
Historic Site of Lyon, France
The Loire Valley between Sully-sur-Loire and Chalonnes-sur-Loire, France

Cologne cathedral, Germany
Hanseatic City of Lübeck, Germany
Museumsinsel, Berlin, Germany
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin, Germany
Upper Middle Rhine Valley, the Rhine Gorge, Germany
Würzburg Residence, with the Court Gardens and Residence Square, Germany

Acropolis, Athens, Greece

Holy See, Vatican
Assisi, the Basilica of San Francesco, Italy
City of Verona, Italy
Historic Centre of Florence, Italy
Historic Centre of Naples, Italy
Historic Centre of Rome, Italy
Historic Centre of Siena, Italy
Piazza del Duomo, Pisa, Italy
Venice and its Lagoon, Italy

Stelling van Amsterdam, Netherlands
Rietveld Schröder House, Utrecht, Netherlands

Rock carvings at Alta, Norway
Bryggen, Bergen, Norway

Cultural Landscape of Sintra, Portugal
Monastery of the Hieronymites and Belém Tower in Lisbon, Portugal

Novodevichy Convent, Russia
Kremlin and Red Square, Moscow, Russia

Škocjan Caves, Slovenia

Alhambra, Generalife and Albayzin, Granada, Spain
Palau de la Música Catalana and the Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona, Spain
Works of Antoni Gaudí, Spain

Laponian area, Sweden

Benedictine Convent of St. John at Müstair, Switzerland
Convent of St. Gall, Switzerland
Jungfrau–Aletsch–Bietschhorn, Switzerland
Old City of Berne, Switzerland
Three Castles, Defensive Wall of Bellinzone, Switzerland

Blenheim Palace, England
Canterbury Cathedral, St. Augustine's Abbey and St. Martin's Church, England
Jurassic Coast, England
Durham Castle and Durham Cathedral (Palace Green), England
Hadrian's Wall, England
Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites, England
Studley Royal Park — including the ruins of Fountains Abbey, England
Tower of London, England
Westminster Abbey, Palace of Westminster, Westminster School and Saint Margaret's Church, England
Old and New Towns of Edinburgh, Scottland
Giant's Causeway and Causeway Coast, Northern Ireland


----------



## UMD (May 28, 2005)

Kuesel, 

How do you find Prambanan and Borobudur in Indonesia?


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

France
Chartres Cathedral (1979) 
Palace and Park of Versailles (1979) 
Cathedral of Notre-Dame, Former Abbey of Saint-Remi and Palace of Tau, Reims (1991) 
Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991) 
The Loire Valley between Sully-sur-Loire and Chalonnes (2000) 9 

Hungary
Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue (1987, 2002) 
Old Village of Hollókö and its Surroundings (1987) 
Tokaj Wine Region Historic Cultural Landscape (2002) 

Spain
Burgos Cathedral (1984) 
Historic Centre of Cordoba (1984, 1994) 25 
Monastery and Site of the Escurial, Madrid (1984) 
Old Town of Segovia and its Aqueduct (1985) 
Historic City of Toledo (1986) 

United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
Durham Castle and Cathedral (1986) 
Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church (1987) 
Tower of London (1988) 
Old and New Towns of Edinburgh (1995) 

United States of America
Redwood National Park (1980) 
Great Smoky Mountains National Park (1983) 
Yosemite National Park (1984) 
Monticello and the University of Virginia in Charlottesville (1987) 

i've probably been to more in Spain, Frane and the UK, but have no idea about what cathedral/castle/landmark is named what.

-


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

UMD said:


> Kuesel,
> 
> How do you find Prambanan and Borobudur in Indonesia?


Easy: take a bus or train from Jakarta or Surabaya to Yogya, take a taxi or minibus and tell the driver where he has to go to (northwest) :lol:

Here some pics I scanned (sorry Boro is not in the scans )- it's the most phantastic place I have been except Fountains Abbey 









Just found a spectacular pic of Borobudur:


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Austria
Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg (1996) 

Croatia
Episcopal Complex of the Euphrasian Basilica in the Historic Centre of Poreč (1997) 
Historic City of Trogir (1997) 
The Cathedral of St James in Šibenik (2000) 

Czech Republic
Historic Centre of Prague (1992) 

France
Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991) 

Germany
Würzburg Residence with the Court Gardens and Residence Square (1981) 
Roman Monuments, Cathedral of St Peter and Church of Our Lady in Trier (1986) 
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin (1990, 1992, 1999) 
Cologne Cathedral (1996) 
Museumsinsel (Museum Island), Berlin (1999) 

Holy See
Historic Centre of Rome, the Properties of the Holy See in that City Enjoying Extraterritorial Rights and San Paolo Fuori le Mura (1980, 1990) * 11 
Vatican City (1984) 

Italy
Historic Centre of Florence (1982) 
Piazza del Duomo, Pisa (1987) 
Venice and its Lagoon (1987) 

Luxembourg
City of Luxembourg: its Old Quarters and Fortifications (1994) 

Netherlands
Defence Line of Amsterdam (1996) 

Switzerland
Three Castles, Defensive Wall and Ramparts of the Market-Town of Bellinzone (2000) 
Monte San Giorgio (2003) 

UK
Tower of London (1988) 


*21*


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fun to see Küsel's never been to Vienna considering to how many exotic places he has been.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I know it's a SHAME  Also Prague I only saw the airport til now... and Madrid only from the air 

Okay at least I have been to Bregenz, Salzburg, Innsbruck, Feldkirch, Wörgl, Villach, Kirchberg, Kitzbühl and Meran 

BTW: WHERE is YOUR Swiss list?! :cheers:


----------



## vanoy2000 (Nov 29, 2005)

Belgium
le grand place, brussels
France
palace and park of versailles
paris, banks of the seine
Germany
palace and park of berlin
cologne cathedral
Greece
acropolis, athens
archeological site at delphi
Italy
vatican city
historic center of rome
historic center of florence
piazza del doumo, pisa
venice and its lagoon
villa d'este, tivoli
city of verona
Philippines
baroque churches of the philippines
historic town of vigan


----------



## Toks (Feb 16, 2006)

wow, somebody realy have traveling spirit! i wish i can travel so much  maybe later when I start work


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Poland*
Cracow's Historic Centre (1978) 
Wieliczka Salt Mine (1978) 
Auschwitz Concentration Camp (1979) 
Belovezhskaya Pushcha / Białowieża Forest (1979, 1992) * 
Historic Centre of Warsaw (1980) 
Old City of Zamość (1992) 
Castle of the Teutonic Order in Malbork (1997) 
Medieval Town of Toruń (1997) 
Kalwaria Zebrzydowska: the Mannerist Architectural and Park Landscape Complex and Pilgrimage Park (1999) 
Churches of Peace in Jawor and Swidnica (2001) 
Wooden Churches of Southern Little Poland (2003)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> BTW: WHERE is YOUR Swiss list?!


Well, if they included Zürich, St.Moritz or Samedan, it would be here. 

Great to see you include Meran in your Austrian list, though.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Austria*
Semmering Railway 

*China* 
Imperial Palaces of the Ming and Qing Dynasties in Beijing and Shenyang
The Great Wall 
Temple of Heaven: an Imperial Sacrificial Altar in Beijing

*Denmark*
Jelling Mounds, Runic Stones and Church
Roskilde Cathedral 
Kronborg Castle

*Germany*
Hanseatic City of Lübeck
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin
Mines of Rammelsberg and Historic Town of Goslar
Town of Bamberg
Museumsinsel
Wartburg Castle

*Italy*
Historic Centre of Rome

*Malawi*
Lake Malawi National Park

*Norway*
Urnes Stave Church
West Norwegian Fjords – Geirangerfjord and Nærøyfjord

*Poland* 
Cracow's Historic Centre
Wieliczka Salt Mine
Auschwitz Concentration Camp


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Austria

* Historic Centre of the City of Salzburg (1996)
* Palace and Gardens of Schönbrunn (1996)
* Historic Centre of Vienna (2001)


Czech Republic

* Historic Centre of Prague (1992) 

France
Paris, Banks of the Seine (1991)

Germany
Palaces and Parks of Potsdam and Berlin (1990, 1992, 1999)
Museumsinsel (Museum Island), Berlin (1999)
Wartburg Castle (1999)
Dresden Elbe Valley (2004)

Greece
Archaeological Site of Delphi (1987)

Hungary
Budapest, including the Banks of the Danube, the Buda Castle Quarter and Andrássy Avenue (1987, 2002)


Switzerland

* Benedictine Convent of St John at Müstair (1983)
* Old City of Berne (1983)
* Jungfrau-Aletsch-Bietschhorn (2001)

United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church (1987)
Tower of London (1988)



United States of America

* Yellowstone (1978)
* Everglades National Park (1979)
* Grand Canyon National Park (1979)
* Redwood National Park (1980)
* Statue of Liberty (1984)
* Yosemite National Park (1984)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Well, if they included Zürich, St.Moritz or Samedan, it would be here.
> 
> Great to see you include Meran in your Austrian list, though.


No coincident  As the Veltlin is practically still Swiss (also all the wine produced there is sent to Chur and the Rhätische Bahn connects it with the Grischun capital), Südtirol is Austrian. Okay, I would more say: it's TIROL, that's a country for itself :lol:

BTW: When you let join Vorarlberg finally as a Swiss canton? You can have Bavaria instead - Sissi lässt grüssen


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Well St.Moritz will prolly be soon be "part" of a world heritage, the albula bernina line.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I hope so - better than Lavaux or La Chaux-de-Fonds-Le Locle


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Me:

*Portugal*

Convent of Christ in Tomar
Monastery of Batalha
Monastery of the Hieronymites and Tower of Belém in Lisbon
Historic Centre of Évora
Monastery of Alcobaça
Cultural Landscape of Sintra 
Historic Centre of Oporto 
Prehistoric Rock-Art Sites in the Côa Valley 
Alto Douro Wine Region 
Historic Centre of Guimarães 


*Spain*

Burgos Cathedral 
Historic Centre of Cordoba
Monastery and Site of the Escurial, Madrid
Works of Antoni Gaudí
Old Town of Ávila with its Extra-Muros Churches 
Old Town of Segovia and its Aqueduct
Santiago de Compostela (Old Town)
Historic City of Toledo
Cathedral, Alcázar and Archivo de Indias in Seville 
Old City of Salamanca 
Doñana National Park 
Palau de la Música Catalana and Hospital de Sant Pau, Barcelona 
Pyrénées - Mont Perdu
Aranjuez Cultural Landscape


*France*

Palace and Park of Versailles 
Amiens Cathedral
Palace and Park of Fontainebleau
Strasbourg – Grande île
Cathedral of Notre-Dame, Former Abbey of Saint-Remi and Palace of Tau, Reims 
Paris, Banks of the Seine 
Bourges Cathedral 
Pyrénées - Mont Perdu 


*Netherlands*

Defence Line of Amsterdam 


*United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland*

Stonehenge, Avebury and Associated Sites 
Westminster Palace, Westminster Abbey and Saint Margaret's Church
Canterbury Cathedral, St Augustine's Abbey, and St Martin's Church 
Tower of London 


*United States of America*

Yellowstone
Grand Canyon National Park
Independence Hall
Statue of Liberty 
Yosemite National Park


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow, you have been to all the important US National Parks as it seems!


----------



## KJBrissy (Jan 9, 2006)

Although I have never been outside of Australia I have been to the following 5:

Great Barrier Reef 
Tasmanian Wilderness 
Wet Tropics of Queensland 
Fraser Island - Many a school camp!
Greater Blue Mountains Area 

They are all incredible places.


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

my list

#170 Medina of Fez in nov 96
#331 Medina of Marrakesh nov 96
#444 Ksar of Ait-Ben-Haddou nov 96 
#793 Historic City of Meknes nov 96
#411 Pre-Hispanic City and National Park of Palenque jan/feb 99
#483 Pre-Hispanic City of Chichen-Itza feb 99

theres cuple more but there site seems to of crashed will ad them later then...


----------

